# 66 Dash Sheen



## vercole (May 7, 2019)

I bought a pre-stained walnut dash insert for my 66. Does any one know the best coating to give it a light sheen?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

vercole said:


> I bought a pre-stained walnut dash insert for my 66. Does any one know the best coating to give it a light sheen?


Cannot help you, but a possible suggestion might be to find a local cabinet maker/wood worker who is familiar with the different woods and ask what they recommend.

My original wood insert on my '68 seems to have a layer of some kind f varnish as it is yellowed and darkened in spots, and is lifting. I can peel it off from the wood insert, and the wood underneath then looks brand new. So there must be some kind of protective coating used even by the factory.


----------



## vercole (May 7, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion Pontiac Jim.


----------

